# laundry soap didn't thicken



## gran (Jan 24, 2009)

I made my 3rd batch of soap using recipe #2 from this forum. It didn't thicken this time. Would changing the kind/brand of bar soap I used cause this to happen? Thanks.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I couldn't figure out which recipe you were speaking of, but since nobody else has replied, I will give it a shot. Perhaps the mixture will thicken after it sets a while. Try adding more of the shredded bar soap to see if that does the trick.


----------



## gran (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks linn, The recipes were in a former post a few months ago. I decided to try the recipe again leaving out the glycerin & going back to the brand of soap I used before. I can't wait to see if this thickens. The other batches started thickening after a few hours. This soap is thin but it has more suds than the others I made.


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Gran,
I just made a 5 gallon pail of laundry soap and mine gelled good.
If you'd like the recipe I will be glad to post.
Smells clean and fresh too.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Betty J. said:


> Hi Gran,
> I just made a 5 gallon pail of laundry soap and mine gelled good.
> If you'd like the recipe I will be glad to post.
> Smells clean and fresh too.


Is that offer for me, too? I will be making my first batch of laundry soap tomorrow, from this recipe, but my dh isn't sure about the whole make-your-own thing, so I need it to turn out well the first time!

It can bomb the next five, but the first has to work!


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 16, 2007)

HOME MADE LAUNDRY SOAP:
4 Cups Hot tap water
1 Fels-Naptha Bar (grated)
1 Cup washing soda (I use Arm and Hammer)
1/2 Cup borax

1. Combine grated soap and hot water in a sauce pan. Stir continually over med-low heat until soap dissolves and is totally melted.
2. Fill 5 gallon bucket Half full HOT tap water. Add 1 cup washing soda powder, 1/2 cup borax and stir until dissolved.
3. Add melted soap mixture to a bucket and stir good. 
4. Fill bucket to top with more HOT water. Stir, cover and let sit over night with lid on to thicken. Trust me, it will thicken!
When ready to use, Stir and fill a used clean laundry soap dispenser 3/4 the way up the bottle Adding HOT tap water to fill bottle. SHAKE good before each use. (It will gel)
Yield: top load machines 5/8 Cup per load. approx. 180 loads
Front load machines- 1/4 cup per load approx. 640 loads
Smells fresh and clean! I just love it!


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

